
Instagram URL glitch leads to outage across Twitter, Facebook (update) - protomyth
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4132146/instagram-photos-not-appearing-on-twitter-facebook-url-shortener-bug
======
sp332
Here's a screenshot I took of the DNS propagation yesterday:
<http://i.imgur.com/SVML7Wi.png> Looks pretty bad!

